# Anybody know anything about



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

anybody know anything about reelsandeels.com?

No phone number or address


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

if my memory is right , thats where i got some extra parts for my rod wrapper ....


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

They have the cheapest RS blanks but no phone number or address which makes me skeptical


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

treed-you know i'm always up for a search challenge--found one in erie pa & one in dorset in the UK -- got phones & addresses for both -- which one you want?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

realized this might not be quite the same thing you are looking for, so i guess i'm not so smart either...i googled "reelsanddeals" spelled differently than you did & checked on the first 4 or 5 sites,,,thought this might be right but maybe not ....so then i give " reelsndeals " a go & up comes a site with no address, etc. but a link called newmill -so i work that in too & so i dig a little deeper & find this
www.alexa.com/data/details?amzn_id=goforit0f-20&url=www.reelsndeals.com

looks like alexa is a web info co, but this shows an address & phone for newmill etc which i assume is the reels N deals outlet -- i'll keep looking if this isn't right or you need me too, just give me a holler.
hope this helps--there are also some pgs with co. reviews if you google reelsndeals but i didn';t ck em


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Erie PA?? did you find it FOR www.reelsandeels.com ???


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

nope-sorry-back to the drawing board


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

okay-forget all that other crap i gave ya...
i couldn't find a st. address, but think this is right

reelsandeels
PO Box 851
Wrentham, MA 02093

508-384-6653


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks but "Not there number anymore, tell everybody you know its not! I DONT KNOW THEIR NUMBER!"  lol


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey Treed, check your PMs mate. I might be able to help you out on the cost of the blank.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

thanks basstardo


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

sorry treed, i thought i had it for you. spent over an hour last nite looking for it -- don't know what to tell you -- it is kinda odd that there is no address or phone # on the site, and apparently none to be had -- have you tried directory assistance? what i can tell you is that one of the sites i found gave it a 3 out of 5 star rating -- but no particulars other than the rating itself -- good luck -- its not often that i can't find somethin! -- you stumped me.

another thought, the site does have a "contact" link for email --- maybe you could email them requesting an address &/or phone # contact.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

hit pay dirt...talked to the guy, real nice, has pay pal, and positive feed back on ebay


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

thanks though


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

glad you got the info you wanted i'll stop lookin now


----------

